# Wedding



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Can someone please educate me regarding the current cost of hiring a photographer for a Friday night wedding.
Daughter told me the going rate is $4000 and I'm thinking I need to invest in some cameras and business cards to make some beer money once a month.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Not sure about a Friday night wedding but my daughter got married back in February on Saturday late afternoon/evening & the photographer/video was $4200-Her wedding was up in Weatherford so not sure if the markets the same or not-Weddings are expensive.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Summa*****! I got married just over ten years ago for all in 1/4 of that, including my wifeâ€™s dress. Iâ€™m a basic dude I know but thank God she is as well. Scary thing is our adopted daughter is gonna be there in a few years after graduating college Iâ€™m sure. She better start saving that pig money is what Iâ€™m thinking!


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

We got married in July of 2016 and I think ours was around $2,000 or less. That covered engagement photos, her bridals, and wedding day with 2 shooters. We didn't get video though.


I think our photographer was out of Woodlands area


----------

